# Pippa the Cockapoo!



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Pictures of my 3 year old cockapoo, Pippa <3


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahh, she's so sweet, I love the last one where she's asleep with her head up


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Aww thank you, I think all cockapoo's are adorable


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Aw, great pics! thanks for sharing! she is cutie for sure!!! the first one is so typical silly cockapoos!! gotta love them!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Soooo cute  I love it


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments, she does get into some funny positions Amanda!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Pippa is gorgeous! Lovely eyes - especially in pic 2 - like an owl! x


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

What a cutie. Daisy just loves our leather couch too -- I think because it is cooler.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

hahaha I love that first picture! How cute she is!


----------



## Grace (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely messages


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

The first and the last pictures, made me smile. What an adorable face.


----------

